# Automatizacion de motor de corriente alterna



## eddy70 (Mar 25, 2009)

hola a todos los de este foro, estoy realizando automatizar un motor C.A. mediante un timmer y dos botones, uno de paro y otro de arranque mediante un relevador para su retención y un contactor para el motor, ya lo armé y lo probé con un foco simulando el motor, trabajó bien, pero cuando ya lo instalé en el motor como que quiere arrancar y no puede el contactor, empieza a vibrar y el botón de arranque no se retiene y me quemó el fusible de 7 amp. los datos que tengo del motor son: 1 HP ( 746 watt ), voltaje 120 VCA, I=p/e=746w/120v=6.21 amp.,   r=e/i 120/6.21=19.32 ohm,   el contactor y timer son de 10 amp. pienso que el motor al arrancar consume más corriente y el contactor no puede con la carga, ya tengo otro contactor de 20 amp. pero antes de instalarlo espero puedan darme algo de orientación para poder hacerlo funcionar, lo que deseo es que el motor después de activarlo mediante el botón de arranque trabaje 1 minuto y se detenga solo., anexo diagrama escalera y unas fotos como está físcamente, gracias y saludos.


----------



## krit (Mar 25, 2009)

El circuito de mando parece que está bien asi que el problema lo tienes en el circuito de fuerza.

Por lo que veo (tensión de 127 v) es un motor monofásico. Debes revisar el consumo. Si puedes probarlo en vacio hazlo. Si funciona entonces es que la potencia del motor es poca para la carga que maneja.

Un saludo.


----------



## eddy70 (Mar 25, 2009)

gracias por contestar tratare lo que me comentas, tendre que utilizar un amperimetro para saber el amperaje real o el contactor no puede con la carga ya que comente que lo probe con un foco y trabajo bien gracias y saudos.


----------



## erkillo (Mar 27, 2009)

has probado el motor aparte?. Supongo que el motor tendra un bobinado de arranque otro de trabajo y un condensador. Comprueba las conexiones del motor.


----------



## eddy70 (Mar 27, 2009)

hola, el motor actualmente lo tengo trabajando solamente con control on/off para encenderlo y apagarlo lo que quiero es que despues de activar el boton de arranque trabaje determinado tiempo y se detenga solo, creo que el problema esta que tengo tanto el circuito de control como el circuito de potencia juntos ya lo tengo separado y estoy realizando pruebas teniendo algo resuelto lo expondre para sus comrntarios saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2009)

Cuando un contactor es chico, simplemente se le queman los contactos al poco uso , pero NUNCA tabletearía!

Si anda bién con la lámpara, me parece que el problema lo tenés con la línea de alimentación muy delgada, el motor al intentar arrancar hace una caida de tensión y el relé o el contactor o el timer que se te resetean.

 Apuntale a engordar los cables desde la línea hasta el tablero !


----------



## elmo2 (Mar 28, 2009)

no mencionaste que tipo de motor es... universal o jaula de ardilla o cual ?

para un cooler con motor de 1 hp a 120 vac recomiendan conectarlo con cable de calibre 12 awg y un fusible de 20 A a una distancia maxima de 30 metros, si la distancia es mayor debes usar 10 awg...

saludos...


----------



## jomaza (Mar 28, 2009)

Trata de sacar un diagrama de control y sera más fácil saber cual es el problema.


----------



## Vladimir RC (Mar 28, 2009)

Hola un gusto, soy nuevo en el foro, ya me habia pasado por aqui algunas veces pero no me habia puesto a a portar un poco

Pues bien si tengo entendido, la razon por la que se quema tu fusible es porque comunmente al arrancar a un motor en general, se consume  aproximadamente un promedio del 700 % de la corriente nominal del motor, lo que origina el bajado de  tension en la red durante un periodo muy corto, dado que tu fusible es apenas un poco elevado al nominal,
el efecto en el contactor se debe a que la alta demanda de corriente por el motor es mayor a la que tiene el fusible

Aunque el periodo es pequeño, es suficiente para quemar tu fusible, Es recomendable usar un fusible de 110/220 V, 20 Amp
Para motores de 1 HP


----------



## eddy70 (Mar 30, 2009)

hola a todos, gracias por sus comentarios los tengo muy encuenta ahorita estoy realizando pruebas lo que hice fue separar el circuito de control en una fase y la circuito de potencia ( el motor ) en otra fase de 110v diferentes y rediseñando de nuevo el diagrama para exponerlo aqui en foro. teniendo resultados los expondre gracias y ante todo por tomarse algo de su tiempo en sus comentarios .hola de nuevo a todos he resuelto el problema separe el area de control del area de potencia en fase diferentes de 120 vca y trabaja bien anexo diagrama de control y potencia y ante mano muchas gracias por los que me ayudaron a resolver el problema gracias y un saludo.


----------



## belizario (Jun 29, 2012)

hola a todos los del foro, tengo un proyecto parecido, lo que tengo pensado hacer es controlar un motor de CA, lo que quiero es  controlar  el encendido y apagado automatico del motor un ves que los tinacos se ayan llenado, les agradeceria si pudieran ayudarme con la etapa de potencia


----------



## LUCHO10 (Jun 29, 2012)

prueba el motor al vacio  sin el contactor  si el motor es monofasico debe tener un capacitor de arranque tambien deberias fijarte del timer no distingo bien el plano pero si no me ekivoco el timer deberia cortar lla alimentacion del contactor tambien deberias poner para proteccion del motor un relevo termico o un guarda motor


----------



## elprofetellez (Jun 29, 2012)

LUCHO10 dijo:


> prueba el motor al vacio  sin el contactor  si el motor es monofasico debe tener un capacitor de arranque tambien deberias fijarte del timer no distingo bien el plano pero si no me ekivoco el timer deberia cortar lla alimentacion del contactor tambien deberias poner para proteccion del motor un relevo termico o un guarda motor



mmmm...., eso ya fué.
el problema estaba en el conectar el motor a la misma protección de 7A donde convivian las tres bobinas y dos luces piloto.

además, obviamente la corriente de arranque disparaba la protección. pero bueno, el que inició el tema ya está jubilado. como dijo estefan, llegaste tarde.





LUCHO10 dijo:


> prueba el motor al vacio  sin el contactor  si el motor es monofasico debe tener un capacitor de arranque tambien deberias fijarte del timer no distingo bien el plano pero si no me ekivoco el timer deberia cortar lla alimentacion del contactor tambien deberias poner para proteccion del motor un relevo termico o un guarda motor



si lees TODO el tema, los esquemas que están aquí te pueden servir de orientación, que NO de solución.

tómalos y adáptalos a tus necesidades.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 30, 2012)

Vladimir RC dijo:


> Hola un gusto, soy nuevo en el foro, ya me habia pasado por aqui algunas veces pero no me habia puesto a a portar un poco
> 
> Pues bien si tengo entendido, la razon por la que se quema tu fusible es porque comunmente al arrancar a un motor en general, se consume  aproximadamente un promedio del 700 % de la corriente nominal del motor, lo que origina el bajado de  tension en la red durante un periodo muy corto, dado que tu fusible es apenas un poco elevado al nominal,
> el efecto en el contactor se debe a que la alta demanda de corriente por el motor es mayor a la que tiene el fusible
> ...



disculpame, pero si ese fusible es el que habia y el motor trabajaba bien y funcionaba bien ....... y debido a este problema el fusible si salto eso queiere decir :
QUE ESE FUSIBLE ES EL CORRECTO.
no vamos a poner fusibles mas grandes para que No salte cuando hay un problema , no ??



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cuando un contactor es chico, simplemente se le queman los contactos al poco uso , pero NUNCA tabletearía!
> 
> Si anda bién con la lámpara, me parece que el problema lo tenés con la línea de alimentación muy delgada, el motor al intentar arrancar hace una caida de tensión y el relé o el contactor o el timer que se te resetean.
> 
> Apuntale a engordar los cables desde la línea hasta el tablero !



huele a que tu idea apunta a el lado correcto.
la experiencia es buena brujula, el tema es si te saben leer.


jaa...recien miro y el tema es del 2009 .....viejito ya , para que reviven muertos !!!!!


----------



## elprofetellez (Jun 30, 2012)

El Tema es Viejo.

Sin embargo, el fusible SÍ esta MAL seleccionado. No es que lo "pongamos más grande", lo debemos AJUSTAR al valor correcto, para, Permitir el Arranque, y dar Protección al Circuito Derivado del Motor, (ojo, esta NO es la protección del Motor).

Saludos!

Aclaración:
La persona que inició el Tema hace años, está en México. Esta respuesta está bajo el marco Normativo aplicable en México y, por lo tanto, cualquier comentario realista, debería estar basado en el contexto mencionado, de otra forma, comparar o decír que en tal o cual país es de otra forma y es lo correcto, es PURO TEMA PARA PLATICAR EN UN CAFE, no para responder a lo planteado por la persona inicial.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 30, 2012)

elprofetellez:

si yo leo / o me cuentan  que para un motor tienen un fusible puesto, el cual obvio no salta, por que no hacen mencion a eso .
y que ante un problema como es el de falsos contactos en el arranque  >> tableteo de el contactos SI SALTO .

pues que solo me cabe decir que ese fusible cumplio con su cometido.

ahora bien , me podran decir que es o no el mejor valor, lo que NO haria seria cambiarlo por uno de mayor valor, no le veo sentido .

luego , que me digas que No es la proteccion de el motor , coincido, deberia haber saltado un relevo o guardamotor antes, que calculo no esta.

pero reemplazar ese fusible por uno mayor.............jamas........cual es el objetivo de esa desicion ?? que no salte ni ante esa falla ??? 

a eso apuntaba yo .


----------



## elprofetellez (Jun 30, 2012)

no leer completo es motivo de moderación. jajaja. el fusible no se abrió por el falso contacto en el contactor solamente, tal como lo explica la persona más arriba.

por otro lado, la corriente del motor esta mal calculada, de ahí una mala decisión de la capacidad del fusible, el cual esta cargando el motor más las bobinas de los controles mas las lamparas piloto. la corriente total exedió la capacidad del fusible.

y no es poner por solo poner un fusible mayor.

se determina la proteccion para el conductor del circuito derivado del motor, por lo que ese fusible proteje el derivado, no al motor.

para calcularlo se considera permitir la corriente de arranque del motor sin que se dispare esta protección. 
en el caso de cortocircuito actúa entonces como proteccion vs. corto circuito debido al aumento súbito de la corriente (disparo instantaneo), y en caso de sobre carga también actúa (disparo de tiempo largo), después de que la temperatura alcance el valor encima de la corriente nominal.

por lo tanto, el fusible de protección del circuito derivado de un motor, aquí en México, se calcula de esa forma, no es ponerlo más grande, es ajustarlo a los valores adecuados para darle protección al circuito derivado del motor tanto por corto circuito como por sobre carga.

la proteccion termica del motor es historia aparte.

insisto, sigamos en el café.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 30, 2012)

vale..................................yo cortadito ...........


----------

